# Peptide Calculator site down



## chrisr116 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have always used http://peptidecalculator.com/ for figuring out how to reconstitute and dose my peptides.  I cannot get it to come up.  Does anyone know of an alternate site that does the same thing??


----------



## Big-John (Jul 29, 2013)

This help?  

Peptide Calculator

Bachem - Peptide Calculator

Peptide property calculator - Calculate MW (molecular weight), pI (iso-electric point), net charge, titration curve (charge vs pH), hydrophilicity, hydrophobicity - Find out physiochemical properties of your peptide!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks man.  But, what I'm looking for is where you plug in the mg of peptide you have, the amount of bac water your adding, and it tells you how many mcg per unit you will end up with..

I know I can do the conversion manually, but that calculator site made it really easy and no chance for a mathematical error on my part.



Big-John said:


> This help?
> 
> Peptide Calculator
> 
> ...


----------



## basskiller (Aug 21, 2013)

Peptide Calculator - Reconstituting Bodybuilding Peptides


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 21, 2013)

basskiller said:


> Peptide Calculator - Reconstituting Bodybuilding Peptides



Thanks man, I just checked it and its up.  I just reconstituted me a vial of mt2 melatonin.


----------



## Big-John (Aug 21, 2013)

That site just got bookmarked..


----------

